# Refrigerated Slurry



## kzacherl2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello,
Has anyone refrigerated vs. freeze slurry before? I have had some slurry in the fridge for two weeks, and I wondered if I can still use it for Skeeter Pee? Thanks, Kim


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have several in the fridge right now as well. I have heard you can even freeze it with good success for long term storage. Just make sure you bring it up to room temperature before pitching it in the must.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, I will do that. Can you tell me how long you have stored them in the fridge before you used them? Thanks, Kim


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have only waited about three weeks, but I have seen people on here that have gone longer, months even. Freezing I imagine you could go 6 months or longer.


----------



## Julie (Nov 10, 2012)

I freeze it and have used it two years later and it still took off like arocket


----------

